# Topics > Applications > Advertising in virtual reality, in computer and video games, in AI programs >  Automated branding platform, Tailor Brands, LTD., Brooklyn, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Tailor Brands, LTD.

----------


## Airicist

How to design a logo with tailor brands

Published on Aug 14, 2015




> See how easy it is to design your own logo with Tailor Brands!

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tailor Brands raises $4M to have robots design logos for you"

by John Mannes 
November 7, 2016

----------

